# Kalendar in JSF Anwendung



## mario87b (4. Sep 2012)

Hallo.

Ich bin mal wieder fast vorm verzweifeln. JSF macht mich jeden Tag aufs Neue fertig.

Also, ich möchte ein solchen HTML Kalender nutzen. So ein Kalender den man überall auf Internetseite sieht. Der Nutzer soll einen Tag auswählen.

Nun hab ich mir die Lib tomahawk.jar bereits runtergezogen und in meinem NetBeans Projekt integriert - so wie alle anderen jars auch!

Aber wie mach ich dieses 
	
	
	
	





```
<t:>
```
 Tag nun in meiner xhtml Datei bekannt. Die Zeile 
	
	
	
	





```
xmlns:t="http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk"
```
 wird bemängelt als, "finde die Lib nicht".

Hat noch jemand eine andere Idee, wie man einen solchen Kalender einfügt?
Ich bräuchte was Ähnliches auch für eine Uhrzeit-auswahl?

Danke Euch.


----------



## freez (4. Sep 2012)

Ich kenne mich jetzt wenig mit NB aus, aber es sieht so aus, als wenn das tld File für deine Lib fehlt oder nicht bekannt ist.

Hast du auch schon mal andere JSF Erweiterungen ausprobiert (Primefaces, RichFaces oä.) ob du da auch dieselben Probleme hast (die haben übrigens auch Kalender)?


----------



## mario87b (5. Sep 2012)

Nein, andere Erweiterungen hab ich noch nicht verwendet, aber ich schau mir das heute gleich mal an.


----------



## mario87b (5. Sep 2012)

OK, RichFaces sieht ganz gut aus, ABER ich lass es sein.

Für eine einfache Einblendung eines Kalenders ist mir der Aufwand einfach zu viel. Muss der Nutzer halt tippen...

Danke.


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (5. Sep 2012)

Ist deine Entscheidung aber eines hätte ich gerne gewusst: Was ist daran Aufwendig ? :bahnhof:


----------

